# 1 Temperature control, two habitats?



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

So I'm putting this in off topic because I'm asking for my snakes not my hedgehog. But I guess it could be relevant to both..anyway.
We all use some sort of temperature controller. One of mine has 2 outlets and the other has 4 outlets. But each only have one sensor. So can I still use it for 2 habitats that need to be at the same temperature? Or nope?


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Hmmm... It's not ideal, but I think it might work if the two habitats are side by side and are the same size & same type (like two aquariums and not one aquarium and one cage). I wouldn't trust it though until I monitored them both with thermometers to make sure. If they are in different places in the room or are different sizes, have different covers, etc I don't think it would work. Never tried it though, that's just my opinion. :roll:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Well I am observing the thermometers so far they're pretty even. So I think it might work  The thing has had to turn on too so they're both dropping and going up at the same time 
Yay


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

As long as the habitats are close in size and construction one thermostat will work just fine. I've used one thermostat on two hedgehog quarantine cages and it's worked fine.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Yay thank you,it eases my mind knowing someone else has done it. :3 I will keep an eye out for temperature controllers though. XP


----------

